# Area 51 Nosferatu-- the beginning



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Bob, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Now you know I have to read this, area 51 and vamps.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Your book is going to be my test book for reading on the fire.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years-long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival-four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come-and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years--long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival--four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come--and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years--long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival--four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come--and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years--long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival--four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come--and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years--long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival--four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come--and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

THE SHADOWS OF HISTORY ARE THEIR HOME.THE BLOOD OF HUMANS IS THEIR SUSTENANCE.NOW THE FUTURE BELONGS TO THEM....Where vampires really came from . . .It began at the dawn of history, when a darkness rose from deep within an Egyptian tomb. For thousands of years--long before earth was plunged into an intergalactic battle for its survival--four deathless creatures sowed seeds of destruction and chaos. Surviving on the spilled blood of warriors and innocents from ancient Greece to the ashes of Nazi Germany, the creatures have played a role in conflicts great and small. Now, bound by their common ancestry, separated by their own devious ambitions, and armed with mankind's own modern tools of destruction, the deathless ones know that their time has come--and they have been called together by one brilliant leader. His name is Nosferatu. His vision is to become a god on earth. His ultimate weapon will be a Holy Grail, a force that no mortal man can defeat...but his deadliest enemy may be one of his own....Vampyr
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Nosferatu-ebook/dp/B005RTYNV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318089247&sr=1-1


----------

